# 2yrs old WGSL female



## Sabina22 (Jan 5, 2015)

This is Lara:
HD/ED/ADN- SV
KKl1-SV
Many times SG.
She is mated with VA11 BSZS Fred vom Rumbachtal.

I am looking forward to reading your opinions!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm no expert, but to me, Lana has a beautiful head, lovely topline, moves well. Her pups should be awesome


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks very nice, what is her pedigree? Expect exceptional puppies. Good luck!


----------



## cgripp256 (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like this is her: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2355755-b-lara


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabina22 (Jan 5, 2015)

cgripp256 said:


> Looks like this is her: B Lara
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, this is right! Thank you!

And thank you all, I hope she will have nice puppies, I will keep one female from this combination, and I hope she will be at least as good as her mother.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love her, very nice dog!! I would be proud to own her!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

female of a very good type, feminine head with correct eye color, good pigment, high wither, good length of neck, very good top line, good length and lay of croup, excellent front and hind angulation, good length and angle of upper arm, good fore and under chest.
in the gaiting image she shows excellent reach and maintains a high wither and good topline.
this is my type of female, i like her very much.


----------



## Sabina22 (Jan 5, 2015)

d4mmo said:


> female of a very good type, feminine head with correct eye color, good pigment, high wither, good length of neck, very good top line, good length and lay of croup, excellent front and hind angulation, good length and angle of upper arm, good fore and under chest.
> in the gaiting image she shows excellent reach and maintains a high wither and good topline.
> this is my type of female, i like her very much.


Thank you! As it turned out yesterday, your description was pretty accurate! The judge pointed out almost the same things and Lara got V1(out of 8) in a very strong class, under judge Helmut König(SV). 




























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOs2lrtfgck


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats. she is a beautiful girl.If you get a write up of the critique the judge gave her you should post it, it will be fun to compare.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She is lovely. Congratulations on your success in the show ring and looking forward to the upcoming litter


----------



## Sabina22 (Jan 5, 2015)

d4mmo said:


> Congrats. she is a beautiful girl.If you get a write up of the critique the judge gave her you should post it, it will be fun to compare.


Unfortunately there was nothing written on paper, but I have her breed survey, which was taken under Mr. Torsten Kopp(SV).


















And other GREAT news! Eco shows 6-8 puppies, she is due to give birth in the first week of May.


----------

